# Group Interview?



## MM9232 (May 10, 2012)

I initially had a phone interview about a week ago for a summer intern position, after which i was told they wanted to bring me on site for a face to face and a tour of the facility. I will have several interviewers(i believe at the same time), which is a first for me. Is there anything i should be ready for?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 10, 2012)

I like having an interview "by committee", because it allows you to get face time with more of the staff. The thing you should really pay attention to is that you talk to everyone. Don't just direct your answers/conversation towards only 1 or 2 people. It can be more difficult to impress more people, but you need to remember that you're resume has already done the preliminary work. They wouldn't have brought you in unless they like your qualifications. At this point, the interview is a chance to ellaborate on some of your experiences and knowledge, but more importantly the goal is to see if you really fit with the team. They want to know that you're not a complete doucebag, that you'll get along with your coworkers, etc.

The one thing that has helped me most with job interviews was a piece of advice from an old co-worker: Just relax and be confident in yourself. Act like you already have the job and you're just sitting in a staff meeting where you're just going through the status of your project (in this case, YOU'RE the project).


----------



## Peele1 (May 10, 2012)

Secret: Many interviewers are as nervous as the interviewees. Be happy, cordial, polite, honest and yourself. If they ask you a question that you don't know, tell them how you would find the answer. Try to ask them questions and let them do as much talking as they'd like. Commonly, the more the interviewer gets to talk, the more they like the interviewee.


----------



## Grmwel (May 11, 2012)

I participated in numerous team interviews while with my former employer. As Dexman said, be sure to talk to everyone on the interview team. Each person interviewing you will probably have a couple of canned questions. Be sure to answer the person asking the question!! I was continually amazed at how many interviewees would focus on one person on the team, speaking and making eye contact only with them even when the question came from someone else.

To Peele1's point of getting the interviewers to talk, do some research on the company before the interview. Ask them questions about recent projects, new divisions, competitors, whatever you can find. In my experience, a candidate's interest in the company was often what differentiated them from other, even more qualified, candidates.

As a side note, be prepared for a few or maybe even all of the interviewers to take notes. It can be nerve wracking to have four people frantically writing down your every word as you explain how you deal with difficult co-workers, or what you would do if you had two projects due and only time to finish one.


----------



## msajaa (May 27, 2015)

Group interviewers look for the same things other interviewers look for. They want to see a strong candidate who knows how to work well with others and behave properly and competently in a work environment. Specific things that group interviewers scrutinize:


*Your Appearance.* Attire, hygiene, and anything else that relates to your physical form will be judged. If you wear too much make-up or cologne, at least one of the interviewers will notice. If you forgot to put on deodorant or match your socks, at least one of the interviewers will notice.

*Your Presentation Skills.* Interviewers will be paying special attention to how you present yourself.

*Your Communication Skills.* No matter what type of job you are applying for, you will need to be able to communicate. Specific skills that group interviewers look for is your ability to listen, follow instructions and get your ideas across.

*Your Interest Level.* From the time the interview starts until it ends, interviewers will be trying to assess how interested you are in the job you are applying for. If you seem bored and unengaged during the interview, you will probably be passed by for someone else.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (May 27, 2015)

Most of this was pointed out already but here are some general tips:

1. I've had group interviews where you're sitting opposite 3-5 people at a table. Don't be intimidated. Treat it as a regular interview where you pay attention to the question and then answer what's being asked. The important difference, as pointed out above, is to make eye contact with each person at the table. Don't focus solely on one person, even if it's the person asking the question.

2. It goes without saying that you should dress as you would for a formal interview, arrive early etc.

3. During the tour try to ask pertinent questions. Don't be afraid to ask for clarifications or ask if they have any concerns with a particular process that they are seeking to improve. Remember the tour is still part of the interview and treat it as such.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Road Guy (May 27, 2015)

I think the group interviews are a good sign of companies that value input from the whole "group" and usually are indicative of a good place to work.


----------



## iwire (May 28, 2015)

dress and present yourself successfully!

I have 4 people interview the same before and I have a 5 people one on on (approximately 45 minutes each then a test right after. It was a long day. I got the job though


----------



## Lumber Jim (May 29, 2015)

iwire said:


> dress and present yourself successfully!
> 
> I have 4 people interview the same before and I have a 5 people one on on (approximately 45 minutes each then a test right after. It was a long day. I got the job though


Congrats!


----------



## msec (Jul 15, 2015)

*Tips for group interview:*


Before you begin the interview introduce yourself politely to the other candidates. You will be observed from the word go.

It is important to be seen as an active participant rather than merely an observer. Contribute your views and ideas while also listening to the other candidates.

Appear confident but avoid coming across as aggressive. Avoid dominating the conversation and don't interrupt the other candidates.

Make sure that you take criticism and give feedback constructively.

Give praise when possible and acknowledge valuable contributions from other candidates.

Avoid obvious power conflicts as these will make you appear uncooperative and unprofessional. Stay calm under pressure.

Be aware of your body language. This is something that will be carefully observed.

With many candidates all trying to contribute, someone may make your point first. If this happens, think of a statement that adds to this point. This demonstrates that you listen actively and think on your feet.

Do background research on the company before your interview.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 16, 2015)

^ that's in reference to more than one candidate being interviewed at the same time?

I've never heard of such a thing. seems like a terrible idea...


----------



## iwire (Aug 5, 2015)

Lumber Jim said:


> ^ that's in reference to more than one candidate being interviewed at the same time?
> 
> I've never heard of such a thing. seems like a terrible idea...


actually might be a good idea if they planning to hired them together (like a few of them). They want to build a new team and see if they are interact with each other well or even just to check out their personality if they have communication skills etc...


----------



## jglavin PE (Aug 13, 2015)

Some of this will be repeats of what's already been said above, but I'll share anyway.

We do group interviews at my current organization. I was on a few panels. We did a whole round recently for an open position. Some did well, and some didn't. Things I noticed from those who did well:

-They knew about the organization.

-They made eye contact with everyone and didn't appear nervous (or, as nervous)

-They took notes and asked probing feedback questions.

-As the names of the panel members were disclosed beforehand, candidates had an opportunity to look us up on linkedin. Those who did well did that, and knew when to use what they found without sounding like stalkers.

From those who didn't do well:

-They were visibly nervous or intimidated.

-They didn't listen or take notes and weren't able to adequately answer our questions.

-They didn't know anything about the position or the org. Responding to "what do you know about (org)?" with "ummm, its an airport?" is not a good start. Even if it is an airport.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 14, 2015)

jglavin said:


> Some of this will be repeats of what's already been said above, but I'll share anyway.
> 
> We do group interviews at my current organization. I was on a few panels. We did a whole round recently for an open position. Some did well, and some didn't. Things I noticed from those who did well:
> 
> ...




Sounds like the basic advice for all interviews, not specifically group interviews.


----------



## Lomarandil (Aug 14, 2015)

Just to second jglavin's point about research on personnel:

We recently had a candidate who had obviously read all of our LinkedIn Profiles. To the point of reciting our project and employment histories back to us (with understandable, but comical errors).

Definitely came across as stalker-ish. Did not get hired.


----------

